# Technical Writing



## PaperShark (Nov 20, 2004)

Anyone out there a tech writer?  Anyone write white papers or case studies or articles for the high tech market?

PaperShark


----------



## Michael (Nov 21, 2004)

Do mean tech writing as in writing about technology such as the newest gadgets, or IT, etc.?

Or do you mean tech writing as in writing for scientific journals, writing technical manuals, etc.?


If you are referring to the latter, I am actually interested in making some money that way after school.  We'll see how that works out though.  If you are are talking about the former, then... no.


----------



## PaperShark (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi Michael;

I help high tech companies sell their products.  Sometimes I ghostwrite for trade publications, sometimes I write product literature for companies, and most times I am writing papers for high tech companies that their sales force uses when they go out and sell -- they are called white papers.  If you want to learn more about that, visit www.stelzner.com/copy-HowTo-whitepapers.php.

PaperShark


----------



## Michael (Nov 21, 2004)

That looks like very interesting info.  I'm graduating from college in January, and I've been thinking about supplementing the job I'm going into (as soon as I find one, that is) with some kind of technical writing.  I've only studied the basics of the topic in school (my actual degree is in architectural acoustics), but it's something I want to learn more about.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## PaperShark (Nov 22, 2004)

Michael - Also check this out for samples: http://www.stelzner.com/copy-whitepapers.html. PaperShark


----------

